# Thermionic Deluxe



## PKRPedals (May 31, 2019)

I have a question concerning the channel LED's. I see that there LED's for the bypass and channel switch but is there an LED to indicate each channel? It doesn't look like there is. I guess what I'm asking is how do we know when we are in each different channel?

Warren


----------



## PKRPedals (Jun 2, 2019)

Has anyone built this pedal yet?


----------



## Robert (Jun 2, 2019)

There is an LED above each footswitch.

Looking at the face of the enclosure, the left footswitch is Channel A/B, the right footswitch is Active/Bypass.

The LED above the left footswitch indicates that the pedal is switched to Channel A (Higher gain)


----------



## PKRPedals (Jun 2, 2019)

Ok cool


----------



## Robert (Jun 2, 2019)

You can move the red wire down to the bottom lug if you'd rather the LED indicate that Channel *B* is selected instead.


----------



## PKRPedals (Jun 2, 2019)

I'll have to ponder which one I want but I may experiment and try for both. It is my next build after I finish up King Midas. By the way, I love the boards that I have gotten so far. I'm looking forward to getting it done.


----------



## PKRPedals (Jun 20, 2019)

I ended up using a common anode red/blue led. Red is channel A and Blue is channel B


----------

